# Dbol/Test/Equi/Adrol - Mass Gaining



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Some guys said I should make a log so here we go.

Stats
Age:25
Height: 5'11
Weight: 190lbs
Body Fat: 13%

Current Personal best (full sets) for the basics, 
Bench: 225lbs
Dead Lift:495lbs
Squats: 315lbs

My main goal is to gain a large amount of mass now that I'm state side again. I have a good amount of free time now to focus on my training which is nice. Lost a lot of weight over there, am now going to put it back on.


Weeks 1-4 Dbol@35mg ED
Weeks 1-15 Equi@650mg EW
Weeks 1-17 Test C@575mg EW
Weeks 15-19 Anadrol@50mg ED

PCT Measures
Weeks 4-23 HCG @ 750mg EW
Clomid @ 75/50/50/30 - Can adjust depending on feeling.

Also have letro on hand in case signs of gyno show but am not a very gyno prone guy, so far no problems with that. I do not have nolva but can get some quick if need be. 


Currently 4 weeks in and am sitting at 205lbs dry, have not noticed any bloat but then again I see myself everyday so it's hard to tell. Body fat has gone up to 13.5% so there is some minor bloat but not bad. Will try to get some photos on here soon.

Open to discussion, let me know what you pros think, thanks.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm guessing your HCG is 750iu's. I will be following.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes you are correct, mis type on my part sorry about that.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah brother I'm watching


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 31, 2012)

Would you be able to tell us what your diet looks like? You can add a large amount of mass while not adding too much body fat as you do it. Thats the best option.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Bro check out Dr. Scallys PCT protocol. Shit is magic from what Ive been hearing. Also I would push the Cyp 1wk-2wks longer just to be on the safe side. Also, why letro? That shit will kill your estro. I'd go with Aromasin or Arimidex. Looks good though. I'll be following


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

It looks like you have the HCG running until the end of your PCT.  Either that or you're not starting your PCT until week 24.  Either way, it is a mistake.

HCG is suppressive when trying to recover, so it should be stopped just before PCT starts.  I would look into Toremifene with Aromasin for your PCT, starting at the end of week 19.  It is my belief that you'll have issues recovering from this cycle, but I don't wish that on you.  It's just a wicked long cycle that will likely have you suppressed for half a year!  Half a year!  It is your choice, but I'd call that less of a cycle and more of a blast that you're going to try to recover from.  Even as a blast, it is too long.  But I digress.  Just looking out for you bro.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Would you be able to tell us what your diet looks like? You can add a large amount of mass while not adding too much body fat as you do it. Thats the best option.



Not a problem Till.

I get an honest 4,000-4,500 cals from food and an additional 1,000 from shakes. 

I have 4 sit down meals a day and will have small snacks of fruit and power bars throughout the day as well. 
Breakfast: 4 Eggs, Sausage or Ham, Pancakes, Toast, Fruit, Juice. I also take my multi supps and fish oil.
Lunch: Something on the lighter side like chicken or fish, veggies, protein shake. 
Dinner: Red meats/pork/beef, potatoes, veggies, creatine supp. 
Late Dinner: Left overs from dinner along with a heavy protein shake. 

I'll snack throughout the day with pb&j's, bananas, tuna sandwiches, and cliff bars. 

I'm currently at a 40/40/20 split, 40%Carbs 40%Protein 20%Fats.  

Not sure if this was the answer that you were looking for, hope it helps answer your question.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Bro check out Dr. Scallys PCT protocol. Shit is magic from what Ive been hearing. Also I would push the Cyp 1wk-2wks longer just to be on the safe side. Also, why letro? That shit will kill your estro. I'd go with Aromasin or Arimidex. Looks good though. I'll be following



I currently have the cyp running two weeks longer than the equi so there's no delay with pct, you probably just misread the post. And I checked out his post, some good info there thanks for that. I chose letro because it's been the personal choice amongst my close circle of friends whenever they needed an AI. I know that it's notoriously potent but that's what I want. I guess there's no real good answer, just personal preference.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> It looks like you have the HCG running until the end of your PCT.  Either that or you're not starting your PCT until week 24.  Either way, it is a mistake.
> 
> HCG is suppressive when trying to recover, so it should be stopped just before PCT starts.  I would look into Toremifene with Aromasin for your PCT, starting at the end of week 19.  It is my belief that you'll have issues recovering from this cycle, but I don't wish that on you.  It's just a wicked long cycle that will likely have you suppressed for half a year!  Half a year!  It is your choice, but I'd call that less of a cycle and more of a blast that you're going to try to recover from.  Even as a blast, it is too long.  But I digress.  Just looking out for you bro.



Thanks for your input SAD, I have gathered from online reading that to see the full effects of equipoise that it should be run no shorter than 14-16 weeks and with my current amount of equi on hand I decided to go with 15. With running eq at 15 weeks though to have a successful pct I'm going to run my test for two weeks longer leaving me at 17 weeks. Is this information inaccurate regarding equipoise ? Can it be effective at a shorter time interval ? I have read up on the use pf hcg for pct and agree with you on not running it both during and post cycle so I'm grateful for you pointing that out to me. In your opinion when should I stop the use of hcg ? End of week 18 or 19 ? Also, what is your opinion on the classic Nolva/Clomi combo ? Thanks


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

3DRanger87 said:


> Thanks for your input SAD, I have gathered from online reading that to see the full effects of equipoise that it should be run no shorter than 14-16 weeks and with my current amount of equi on hand I decided to go with 15. With running eq at 15 weeks though to have a successful pct I'm going to run my test for two weeks longer leaving me at 17 weeks. Is this information inaccurate regarding equipoise ? Can it be effective at a shorter time interval ? I have read up on the use pf hcg for pct and agree with you on not running it both during and post cycle so I'm grateful for you pointing that out to me. In your opinion when should I stop the use of hcg ? End of week 18 or 19 ? Also, what is your opinion on the classic Nolva/Clomi combo ? Thanks




EQ does take quite a while to kick, and because the gains are a little more slow and steady than some other compounds, it leads to most proponents of EQ recommending the whole 16 week thing.  Have you considered bold cyp?  It is the same compound, only it kicks much quicker due to the cypionate ester.  You could find somebody you know who may want the EQ, and then stock up on bold cyp.  In this way, you could run a shorter cycle and thus recover quicker which equals more retention of gains and less disruption of the HPTA long-term.

As far as the HCG, you should stop it the same week you stop the finishing oral, meaning the week (or just a couple days) before starting PCT.  Clomid/nolva works, and nobody can deny that.  But it is my personal experience and opinion that aromasin/toremifene is more effective with less side effects.  There is another big hitter here who I know for a fact loved the aromasin/torem combo, but I'll let him speak up if he so chooses.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 31, 2012)

front load EQ, run it just as long as the tes IMO.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 31, 2012)

3DRanger87 said:


> I currently have the cyp running two weeks longer than the equi so there's no delay with pct, you probably just misread the post. And I checked out his post, some good info there thanks for that. I chose letro because it's been the personal choice amongst my close circle of friends whenever they needed an AI. I know that it's notoriously potent but that's what I want. I guess there's no real good answer, just personal preference.



Oh ok got ya bro. Last cycle I received some bunk Aromasin from RUI therefore my estro was sitting at around 93 halfway through when I had bloods taken. So, I got some help from a friend here with some Adex at 1mg ED for a wk then .5mg ED for the second wk and then .5 E3D for the rest of my cycle. SO I hear you on the whole personal preference man cause Adex is my AI of choice for a long time to come.


----------



## Jada (Nov 1, 2012)

this cycle is a beast of a cycle my man, looking forward towards ur log plus pics


----------



## losieloos (Nov 1, 2012)

Love to see progress pics no homo


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 1, 2012)

SAD said:


> EQ does take quite a while to kick, and because the gains are a little more slow and steady than some other compounds, it leads to most proponents of EQ recommending the whole 16 week thing.  Have you considered bold cyp?  It is the same compound, only it kicks much quicker due to the cypionate ester.  You could find somebody you know who may want the EQ, and then stock up on bold cyp.  In this way, you could run a shorter cycle and thus recover quicker which equals more retention of gains and less disruption of the HPTA long-term.
> 
> As far as the HCG, you should stop it the same week you stop the finishing oral, meaning the week (or just a couple days) before starting PCT.  Clomid/nolva works, and nobody can deny that.  But it is my personal experience and opinion that aromasin/toremifene is more effective with less side effects.  There is another big hitter here who I know for a fact loved the aromasin/torem combo, but I'll let him speak up if he so chooses.



Wow, thanks for all the input on that SAD. I'm not sure how I could get my hands on that compound as my resources are very limited to a few suppliers but I'll take a second look into there "catalogs"

I already have clomid on hand so I think I will stick with the clomid/nolva combo for this cycle but am looking forward to trying your proposed combination as well. I also appreciate all of the information about the proper use of hcg. I'll make sure to follow your advice regarding that. I feel like there is never enough to learn regarding the use of AAS.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 1, 2012)

No homos taken guys, looking forward to being able to contribute to this community.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys, here's some photos.

Date Nov.5th

Starting of week 5 on cycle.

Starting weight was exactly 185lbs dry. Now sitting at 201lbs dry.

















Not the best photos, but they're something for now. Have had some good strength gains and weight on, stopped the dbol a week ago and have lost 4-5lbs since. Starting to notice some increased vascularity mostly in my hands and neck/traps. Really looking forward to the upcoming weeks, I believe this gear to be over dosed as it's blowing my previous cycles out of the water with rather similar amounts of mgs used. Anyways, looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks, 3D.


----------



## Jada (Nov 6, 2012)

3D just eat lift and pin , forget about the scale my bro looking forward to hearing about this cycle as u progress


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking good bro


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2012)

Good progress, Mate! Agree with Jada - forget the scale and focus on the mirror. You look like you're blowing-up! Nice work!


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys, it's cool hearing back from other people. Really looking forward to when this equipoise starts to take full effect in conjunction with the test.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nearing end of week six, got my body fat% done by my buddy who's a trainer at golds. Surprisingly I'm at 9.7% a lot lower than what I thought. My weight is back down to 195 but I'm looking much larger in the right places. Starting to get some serious pumps in the gym. The only problem with photos is that I take them at home and look nothing like what I do after a workout. Two completely different people, it drives me nuts


----------



## Popeye (Nov 16, 2012)

its better to compare photos if taken when not pumped.....but good shit.....I've hit a wall in gains for a minute too but also feel like I've lost some bf%......

how's the eq treatin ya...you like it?


----------



## Jada (Nov 16, 2012)

How u like the dbol androl?


----------

